# First Couple Of Kills (in A Looooong Time)



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

as a kid (2 decades+ ago) i used to shoot wasps and sh1tflies with my bb catapult.

a couple of months back i saw Gamekeeper John and Joerg Sprave on utube n got back into slingshots, been working on regaining my old accuracy since.

today i was keeping a pal company on a evening/night carp session, and at the start of the evening a moth landed on the water, about 7 yards out, n i nailed it first shot with a marble, shooting instinctively (to my own surprise lol)

a couple of hours later a waterrat came swimming by, again abt 7-8 yards out. this time i asked my pal first if he minded if i made another splash.
he replied: 'oh heck no, this i gotta see!'

i pulled my slingshot out of my pocket, loaded a marble n shot instinctively again, nailing it right on the noggin, instant kill.

needless to say, i felt twenty years younger in n instant!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting Viper. The feeling of hitting the target (whatever it is) is very satisfying.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice shooting bud !


----------



## Cliff (Aug 14, 2011)

I ordered a Joerg Sprave Cougar ( Dang Kung? ) Slingshot today via computer, so I'll have to wait for it to arrive before I can test out the kind of game that can be killed with it!

Someone stated it will kill Rats and that is pretty good - I have shot Rats with a .22 Rifle that have survived!

Will it kill a fox? My dog and I have actually had a fox checking us out on our trail hunting explorations!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is some great shooting. its a great feeling to do something that you know that you enjoy but have not done it in a long time.


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting! Thats actually a pretty good idea shooting wasps ect. to get your accuracy in, ive never really thought about that







I also might take a slingshot with me next time i go fishing now


----------

